# Looking For A High End Fitness Apparel Manufacturer



## MeanBod

We are a new fitness apparel company and are looking for a high end great quality manufacturer. I am currently working with a manufacturer in china and am not very pleased with the samples provided. 

Initially we want to order 300 men and 300 women tank tops to test out the waters and hopefully order again in a short period of time. We also need labeling and packaging as well.

Does anyone know a manufacturer that specializes in fitness wear? Where is the best country to get good and inexpensive products? Please explain the procedure on how a sample should be received. I paid $315 for 4 samples and now they want another $185 for 2 more samples.


----------



## Hawaiibigger

What source did you use for this? Would like to know I'm trying to start something similar here in Hawaii


----------



## Lagarius

Hi, we are a UK based sportswear manufacturer (rugby tops), we can make this as we do each side separately. Let me know if you are still interested


----------



## javaldez9

Lagarius said:


> Hi, we are a UK based sportswear manufacturer (rugby tops), we can make this as we do each side separately. Let me know if you are still interested


I am interested in fitness apparel for both men and women. If you are still in the business and want to expand let me know.


----------



## splathead




----------

